# This is astounding 1999 BMW 3 Series From SA - Germany



## Gizmo (7/10/15)

After the BMW 3 Series (E30) "Percy" was 24 years old and had 400.000KM (around 250.000mi) on the clock, it`s owner Mike decided to bring his beloved car back to the BMW headquarter for recycling. Will they take the long trip from Africa to Germany? And will the car be scrapped at the end? Have a look at this story.

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

